#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      Oil Presence Stages

## Esam

1-    Evolving stage:  				            				      :
       -   hydrocarbons  				         "  				 "source  				rock
      -    Heat
      -    Pressure  				          .
  
				2 -    Migration stage  				:        (   )   				      
             				 :
       -      Differential pressure:  				       .
      -        (porosity)  				,            				 
               				      (     horizontal  migration   vertical  migration)  				.

  				3 -    Accumulation  stage:  				          				         
  Oil  trap.

    OIL  TRAPS  ELEMENTS 
  
				1-    Reservior  rocks:  				            				        
               				           .

  				2-    Cap  rock:  				     (impermable)  				           				
  shales.

  				3 -    Structure:  				            				      
  dome trap  				()       unconformity  trap  				() .
  
  				4 -    Oil  presence:  				           				      .


   TYPES  OF OIL  TRAPS

				    :     				   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

				1 -     Structural  traps  				:             				     :  
  salt  dome  trap   falut  trap
				2 -     Stratigraphic  traps:  				             				      
       .

  :
   
				           				          				  ..
				           				         				            				         				          				          				.

See More:     Oil Presence Stages

----------

